# Eir phone account sold to Intrum Justitia



## cmalone (29 Mar 2018)

mum in law received letter from Intrum Justitia debt collector claiming they had bought a ‘debt’ owed to Eir. When she wrote to Debt collector they claimed that Eir had issued an earlier letter advising her that account was sold and her data would be passed to debt collector. When she asked for copy - Intrum reverted after 2 months saying error and no letter actually issued and attached copy of last week’s date. 

Mum in law can’t recall from 2013 but sees early termination on account when Eir disconnected phone after she complained to Comreg. She did not receive any bills or notifications. 

Intrum can only provide ‘last bill’ and provide no customer relationship management type records that would assist showing actual circumstances from the time. The amount owed is c. 600 euro and Intrum claim she can ‘settle’ for 300 euro !

She phoned their office on 6 occasions and was promised call back and nothing. Recent calls are terminated when she asks for a supervisor.  

She is most distressed.


----------



## Thirsty (4 Apr 2018)

Does she believe she owes the money and is the amount correct?  If yes pay and get a receipt.  

If no, don't take or make any more calls. Write and deny there is any debt owing.  They have to prove the money is owed, not the other way around.


----------

